# How many splits from two strong deeps



## hex0rz

Many variables here. 

1. How new at beekeeping are you. 

2. Are these your only hives?

3. Will you have more flows?

4. What is needed to get your bees to over winter?

These must all be considered since we have passed the summer solstice. If your new to bees, this is your only hive, have no more flows coming on and need them to over winter in two deeps, then don't split anymore. 

You need to leave the queen cells in there to increase success rate of hatching. You could in theory make a queen castle but this will be beyond your scope of practice for a newbee.

Let them do their thing, get them ready for winter. Sock the feed to them. I dunno what socal is like...


----------



## JohnnyB

hex0rz said:


> Many variables here.
> 
> 1. How new at beekeeping are you.
> 
> 2. Are these your only hives?
> 
> 3. Will you have more flows?
> 
> 4. What is needed to get your bees to over winter?
> 
> These must all be considered since we have passed the summer solstice. If your new to bees, this is your only hive, have no more flows coming on and need them to over winter in two deeps, then don't split anymore.
> 
> You need to leave the queen cells in there to increase success rate of hatching. You could in theory make a queen castle but this will be beyond your scope of practice for a newbee.
> 
> Let them do their thing, get them ready for winter. Sock the feed to them. I dunno what socal is like...



Thank you for your help and response.

1. I started with a Nuc in April of 2016. With the great rains we received in Southern California, my two deep hive increased in population dramatically this year starting around February. 

2. Yes only hives and I split the two boxes and put a medium box with 10 wax covered, plastic frame foundations on each. I did not take any honey from the hives this season or last. I put the mediums on late, so they are not building those foundations out. I am thinking I should take the mediums off.

3. Things have died off here on the land, but there are many expensive homes in the neighborhood who have wonderful landscaping and there are flowers in their yards year round.

4. I really don't get extreme weather here in my area of Southern California. Maybe a few nights of mid 40's. but mostly in the 50's with a few months of mild rain. I fed my bees sugar water throughout the last winter and they did OK, but the colony wasn't nearly as big as they are going into fall and winter this year. Since I didn't take any honey, most frames have a 5" strip of honey on the top sections. Some are 3/4 full of honey.

5. On the split that I did, do I need to move the new box a specific distance from the original hive? Read some leave near and turn opposite direction and others move great distances for a few days.

thanks again, J


----------

